# Timecodes TRT self prescribed log



## timecode2 (May 6, 2017)

I've been trying it out my test levels in blood came back good with results after using test 400 blend.

On TRT so I'm not cycling with a big dose. my levels before TRT were at 12.9 n/mol L
I came back with results of 21.5  - taking 1 shot a week bloods take less than 2 days after shot ( 0.35ml - 140mg weekly)

Then bloods where at 17.05 when it was at 6 days after pin ( and that week i had lowered the does to 0.3ml - 120mg weekly)

Now I'm doing 2 pins a week instead and upping my dosage to 0.2ml each pin

Also my prolactin levels doubled since before TRT - experiencing sore nipples - taking nolvadex 20mg daily for  1 week now (1/5/17)

and will introduce AI next week starting with 1/2mg per shot for the first week  (1mg a week total) (8/5/17)

2nd week with AI will be dependent on any issues arising first week, but high probability i will cut it to 1/4mg with each shot a week (1/2mg total)


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2017)

I too have a hard time writing/typing what is in my head.

Okay, so your nips were fine running 140 E7D? Now your pinning twice a week and your prolactin is elevated with sore nips to prove it?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

Semi confused with what you are saying here. So you are on TRT(test?) and your prolactin has doubled? Do you mean estrodiol? Also, if you have elevated prolactin(i still think that you mean estrodiol(E2)) Nolvadex isnt going to help much, if at all. It would be very odd that you have prolactin problems while running test but people react differently. What AI are you going to use?


----------



## timecode2 (May 8, 2017)

During the e7d pins I noticed my nipples soreness after about 4 weeks in to trt.

prolactin was doubled, not e2 but it was a different lab I compared with, also I hear prolactin can be high just because of things like recent orgasms etc.

my e2 came back at 27 if I remember correctly but I have all these symptoms going on, 
I'll run a 1mg ai split into 2 taken with shots to see how I feel then write it up.


----------



## timecode2 (May 9, 2017)

Update : 8/5/17 0.2ml (80mg) taken and 0.5mg armidex - have stopped the nolva, will so the same again Thursday and mark up on sunday what the total outcome is.

Possibility will consist of lowering armindex more and/or also increasing shots to 0.25ml (100mg x2 a week)


----------



## timecode2 (May 11, 2017)

10/5/17 Update - taking 2nd shot and AI tomorrow.
Since Monday I have tried to work out if tiredness is due to medicine or just lack of sleep/shift working.

Overall I would say less lethargic. But I do wonder if the AI is rather high, considering my E2 wasn't exactly "high". Will stick to plan of upping my test to 200mg weekly and next week AI to 1/2mg total.  -- So small test increase - half dose AI .

Providing all is well I will report that weekly for 6-8 weeks then get bloods done
_( didn't realise how much i would be doing bloods and the costs racking up lol ) _
To anyone reading this wondering if they should self prescribe TRT make sure you got the funding and the sources for all issues/outcomes etc.


----------



## timecode2 (May 18, 2017)

Update: 18/5 

so so this new pinning twice weekly  for a total of 200mg sust seems to be a lot more effective.  Pin on Monday 100mg took blood on Wednesday came back with a testosterone score of 34.1 
didnt get anything else checked as it was a medical for other things but asked my Doc if he he could check my total T 
his reply is STOP since it's over 30.

also taking 0.5mg armidex. I think, I will lower my T dose back down to 150mg

i guess atleast I know my source is legit now lol.

debating on whether or not to keep rubbing with armidex but I'll lower test and keep it for now then I'll do a full TRT check up


----------



## timecode2 (May 25, 2017)

My Private DR doesn't want to give me ADHD meds while I'm on self prescribed TRT but I asked him to get a second opinion tonight for me.
if needs must then I may have to stop TRT to get the meds.

on a side note I've had a wave of old depression hit me really hard and now I'm back on anti depressants and small dosages of anti psychotics. Which will lower my libido so if I stop TRT for the ADHD  then I'll be useless in the sack **** my life help!


----------



## timecode2 (May 25, 2017)

I'm really open to advice here guys no jokes please, I mean I want ADHD meds to help me sort my focus my new job needs that and I want to suceeed. I arrived 30 mins late today because the anti psychotic meds make it hard to wake up and I was honest with my work place even though I'm still new they were really supportive.


----------



## timecode2 (May 25, 2017)

Decidedly to still pin my Thursday dose, if he won't need bloods from me then I guess I can just say I won't take it n pin

also per shot is at 75mg sust 2 times weekly now and I'll try without armidex for a week see if I'm ok

i think maybe the large one shots a week / larger 2 shots a week nearer 200mgs maybe why I had sore breasts.

rather weird that I came back ok estrogen levels ( before taking any nolva or armidex)
but prolactin had doubled, so my logic is maybe it was the prolactin making my nips sore,

anyway ill try ride ride it without any ai for a bit since I don't want my e2 to drop really low


----------

